# NEW mucus wrapped poops



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have noticed Macy is having poops that are partially wrapped with mucus, but the rest is normal, it has happened a few times in the past week. she is eating mostly duck which she has had before, I just recently gave her some pig brains (about a teaspoon every other day) this is the only new thing. Could this be the problem? As of Monday she has been put on prednisone for disc issues (short term) and pepcid for the digestive upset that comes with steroids.

It does seem that on an off they both have poop issues either a bit loose or a bit of constipation. They have been on raw for about 9 months now.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

After a year on raw my JRT still has mucousy poops fairly regularly. It doens't seem to bother her and she acts fine so I just ignore it!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't worry until it starts to become globs of mucous or very runny mucousy diarrhea, that's when the digestive tract is irritated. A little bit of mucous is nothing to worry about.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What you showed in the picture looks like it could be caused by some irritation. It happens on occasion and I wouldn't worry about it unless the poops are nothing but blood. But what you showed looks to me like just normal response to some sort of irritation.


----------

